# Working breeding bitches



## Ataro Muse (Dec 20, 2012)

Everyone has their ideas about whether or not to work a bitch while pregnant. But today I heard some people talking about even six months after whelping being too soon to work a bitch, and one person said that brood bitches shouldn't be worked at all after breeding. Any thoughts on this? 

I'm wondering if there's an urban myth or something I've missed out on in this part of the world.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

When in doubt, I look to nature. Animals daily routines don't change much after the nest empties... They go back to what they normally do


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

High drive working females love to work so not working them is harder on them than sitting on the sidelines. At the club I train with it is routine to work pregnant and just weaned females. We just titled a very recently weaned female for her IPO 3.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ataro Muse said:


> Everyone has their ideas about whether or not to work a bitch while pregnant. But today I heard some people talking about even six months after whelping being too soon to work a bitch, and one person said that brood bitches shouldn't be worked at all after breeding. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> I'm wondering if there's an urban myth or something I've missed out on in this part of the world.



Sounds to me like someone making up excuses as to why they don't work their "breeding stock".


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

It's important for me to know that a breeding female maintains her work ethic during hormonal changes. I think it is good to continue training using discretion and safe practices, especially if she had a C-section. Also, it is good to train during this level of "drive" since she will be going through lots of cycles during her lifetime.

It was cute to see my 7 week prego Charlie waddle out for an easy low bite from the decoy and then slowly carry the sleeve back to the car! My current girl Abby almost demanded that we work about 2 weeks after the pups came. We played tug and did ob as stress breaks and also continued her nightly "run".


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Waine put IPO III on his bitch when she was 4 weeks pregnant. Didnt seem to affect her at all. In nature they dont sit on the couch once they get pregnant.


----------



## Ataro Muse (Dec 20, 2012)

Just to clarify - they were talking about bitches who had already whelped, not pregnant bitches. I didn't really understand the problem with working a bitch who had whelped 2-3 months ago but yeah it sounds like some kind of excuse, but it was so ridiculous sounding that I wondered if I may have missed or overlooked something.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Didn't have any problems with our female, she went back to work when her pups got to 4 weeks old for all 3 of her litters. She seemed like she enjoyed being back out unloading her aggression on our helper


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

kadi thingvall said:


> sounds to me like someone making up excuses as to why they don't work their "breeding stock".


amen!


----------



## Ataro Muse (Dec 20, 2012)

It does indeed sound like an excuse, good to know I'm still sane.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not sure about that Chica.......


----------



## Ataro Muse (Dec 20, 2012)

shhhh :-$


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Same here with Envy, the first week or so she runs outside for a power pee, can't get back to her puppies fast enough, but by the end of second week she is bored of laying in the kennel all the time and well ready to come out and train. I think it would be harder on her NOT to work her than to let her have some fun. 

I do notice that after giving birth more of their sensitivity or self preservation instinct kicks in... Both the bitch with the real pregnancy and the bitch with false pregnancies do it, at right about the same shedule.


----------

